# Ansamone and testex



## Dazo27001 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can sum1 help im tryin to find out wat would be a good price for Ansamone for how many ru's and testex ive been trainin for just over a year only done a 12 week course ov sus and deca wen i first started training then straight after had 8 weeks ov eqi boi 250 now im lookin at havin Ansamone and testex just seems everytime i ask for testex im told yea i can get it but its always sumthin different any info would be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board.

So little experience and you want to use HGH already?

Testex is just test cyp, so either that or test E would do, why does a brand name concern you?

As for prices, Read the rules


----------



## Dazo27001 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok mate sorry about that about prices


----------



## kamal (Oct 7, 2008)

Should you be dabbling with anabolics so soon? You will become completely dependent on the drugs to the extent that you can't gain without them, and it will screw with your natural hormone system something awful. And if your PCT is not spot on - you'll lose what you gain (mainly water with testex) when you come off. I would say save your money (and health) and learn how to lift and diet properly first - get to a stage where your are a little more advanced than "been lifting for a year" before thinking about anabolics.

OK - Daddy mode off...I know you won't take my advice


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

HGH is an advanced drug for experianced AAS usersd with many ccyles under the belt.

I think after 12 months of training that you dont need any gear at all but you have already done one cycle.

Why dont you post up your diet in the diet section and go from there as i dont think you will need any AAS to grow to be honest especially if your diet is bang on.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

kamal said:


> Should you be dabbling with anabolics so soon? You will become completely dependent on the drugs to the extent that you can't gain without them, and it will screw with your natural hormone system something awful. And if your PCT is not spot on - you'll lose what you gain *(mainly water with testex) *when you come off. I would say save your money (and health) and learn how to lift and diet properly first - get to a stage where your are a little more advanced than "been lifting for a year" before thinking about anabolics.
> 
> OK - Daddy mode off...I know you won't take my advice


lol wot????


----------

